# WoW-HDRO



## kingkong23 (1. Oktober 2008)

Seid Gegrüßt,
ich spiele sehr aktiv WoW und es nervt mich das so viele kinder zocken und Flamen.
Meine frage ist ob es bei lotro anders ist oder genauso?
VllT steig ich um 

MFG KINGKONG


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. Oktober 2008)

Nach eingehender Studie deiner bisher verfassten Beiträge würde ich dazu tendieren, dir von einem Wechsel abzuraten. Du könntest herbe enttäuscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonygar (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo,

ich denke schon das es in lotro extrem anders ist, kein vergleich zu WOW.
Ich würde Dir ein wechsel empfehlen oder mal die Demo ausprobieren.*


----------



## Lurgg (1. Oktober 2008)

hab deine beiträge zwar nich so sorgfältig studiert wie mein vor-vorredner, aber ich denke mal dass du in WAR besser auf gehoben bist als in HdRO, es könnte dir sehr schnell langweilig werden in mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns wirklich NUR um flamer kiddies geht, dann lohnt sich der wechsel, denn die sind in HdRO eher unterbevölkert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie gesagt, ich denke dass deine erwartungen in WAR mehr erfüllt werden als in HdRO


----------



## kraeh (1. Oktober 2008)

ehmaliger extrem WoWler, HDRO getestet und gott sei dank hängen geblieben! 
ist allerdings komplett anders als wow.. nicht so items lässtig, kein comic look, laute nette leute im community!

teste es 14 tage for free, dann weisste bescheid! 
wie gesagt, ich habe mein wow account gekündigt, und ich bereue es überhaupt nicht

greetz


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (1. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Nach eingehender Studie deiner bisher verfassten Beiträge würde ich dazu tendieren, dir von einem Wechsel abzuraten. Du könntest herbe enttäuscht werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wörd.


----------



## Norei (1. Oktober 2008)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüßt,
> ich spiele sehr aktiv WoW und es nervt mich das so viele kinder zocken und Flamen.
> Meine frage ist ob es bei lotro anders ist oder genauso?
> VllT steig ich um
> ...


Es ist definitiv anders. Die Community ist so anders, dass deine kreative Rechtschreibung schon von vielen als Flaming ausgelegt wird. Wenn du bereit bist, dich auf eine komplett erwachsene Community einzulassen und im Kopf behältst, das HdRO zwar fast wie WoW aussieht, die inneren Werte aber quasi komplementär sind (Items sind in HdRO unwichtig, die Kämpfe sind langsamer, Addons gibt es nicht, es wird nur wenig Wert auf die Skillungen gelegt, RP ist wichtig, Stimmung ist gigantisch...), dann kannst du ein ganz neues MMO-Erlebnis haben. Wenn nicht, ist WAR oder vielleicht demnächst auch AoC auch schön.


----------



## Kobold (1. Oktober 2008)

"Moral" ist die Lebenskraft in HdRO.
Wie soll ein Barde denn "Wunden heilen" indem er eine motivierende Balade anstimmt? Motivation kann man mit Musik erreichen und somit die Moral erhöhen.
Und ob dies nun "Kindgerecht" (Das wäre dann was für Dein geistiges Niveau) ist, oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant.


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. Oktober 2008)

Intelligenzdebuff oder sowas nehme ich an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2008)

Forenbeiträge visualisiert


----------



## zorakh55 (1. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Forenbeiträge visualisiert


Der Beitrag ist Klasse, aber die Bilder sind jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist genial.
Gibt es sowas auch mit Forentrollen[<----]? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um wieder ernst zu werden:
Wenn du Endgame brauchst bleib bei WoW/geh zu WAR/o.ä.
Wenn für dich andere Dinge zählen[diese hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=65599&st=0 ] Dann könnte hdro dir gefallen!


----------



## Herteitr (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei Forentrollen muss ich an das denken


----------



## Devilyn (1. Oktober 2008)

herrliche bsp wie man etwas visuallisiert^^

aber bei dem von vetaro mussd ich cht los schreien vor lachen, herrlich^^

@te: würde dir auch raten dir die 14 tage mal anzuschauen^^ einziger nachteil is das downloaden des clients und der bücher(Patch?e?)^^

mfg^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (1. Oktober 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> herrliche bsp wie man etwas visuallisiert^^
> 
> aber bei dem von vetaro mussd ich cht los schreien vor lachen, herrlich^^
> 
> ...




Jo, manchmal ist er lustig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zum Topic:

@TE  - nö ist in HdrO genau so. Kannst da bleiben...niemals nach Belegaer gehen, da sind die Schlimmsten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (1. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> @TE  - nö ist in HdrO genau so. Kannst da bleiben...niemals nach Belegaer gehen, da sind die Schlimmsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vollkommen richtig, hab noch nie soviele flamer auf einem server gesehen wie auf Belegaer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telk (1. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> zum Topic:
> 
> @TE  - nö ist in HdrO genau so. Kannst da bleiben...niemals nach Belegaer gehen, da sind die Schlimmsten
> 
> ...



Also ich Würd sagen das es in HDRO nicht sooo schlimm ist wie in WoW(ja ich habe ein halbes Jahr gespielt)

Wenn du dann wechseln WÜRDEST dann würde ich auf Maiar gehen dort habe ich nämlich absolut kein geflame mitbekommen


----------



## Danius (1. Oktober 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> vollkommen richtig, hab noch nie soviele flamer auf einem server gesehen wie auf Belegaer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop ich wusste immer das ich den falschen server damals gewählt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (2. Oktober 2008)

Telk schrieb:


> Also ich Würd sagen das es in HDRO nicht sooo schlimm ist wie in WoW(ja ich habe ein halbes Jahr gespielt)
> 
> Wenn du dann wechseln WÜRDEST dann würde ich auf Maiar gehen dort habe ich nämlich absolut kein geflame mitbekommen



ist sowas wie ironie ein begriff für dich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, dass du einfach lernen musst, Idioten zu ignorieren. Die hast du leider in jedem Spiel, aber je weniger Leute auf sie reagieren, desto weniger Anreiz haben sie zu spammen.
In sofern viel Spaß bei WoW oder HdRO, es sind beides gute Spiele.


----------



## Parat (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, selbst als jemand, der den Account kündigte ... Nie und nimmer ist die Idiotendichte in LOTRO mit der in WOW vergleichbar.

Das Spiel setzt schlicht nicht die richtigen Anreize, um für die schlimmsten Fälle auf Dauer interessant zu sein. Dafür ist es zu "langweilig"


----------



## Gregpipe2 (2. Oktober 2008)

Dies sehe ich natürlich genauso.


----------



## Norei (2. Oktober 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> @te: würde dir auch raten dir die 14 tage mal anzuschauen^^ einziger nachteil is das downloaden des clients und der bücher(Patch?e?)^^
> 
> mfg^^
> 
> ...


Wenn du 6,99 investieren kannst, dann kauf dir die neue PC Games Extended. Die enthält den Client auf eigener DVD, 14-Tage-Trial-Key und eine wunderschöne 32-seitige werbefreie Reisebeschreibung durch die Welt von HdRO.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Oktober 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Wenn du 6,99 investieren kannst, dann kauf dir die neue PC Games Extended. Die enthält den Client auf eigener DVD, 14-Tage-Trial-Key und eine wunderschöne 32-seitige werbefreie Reisebeschreibung durch die Welt von HdRO.



Hm, das wäre mir neu. Quelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (2. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hm, das wäre mir neu. Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Heft, das in meinem Kofferraum liegt. Vorne auf der Extended (nur die Extended) ist auch eine entsprechende Werbung drauf. Sieht man leider unter der blöden WAR-Banderole (die Banderole ist blöd, das Spiel habe ich nicht gespielt) nicht immer.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern noch den Werbeartikel gelesen, das wird vor lauter WAR und WotLK total verschwiegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wäre nun wirklich eine super Gelegenheit für alle Unentschlossenen; auf welchem Stand ist denn der Client, kannst du das irgendwie beurteilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich nicht so viel Zeit bereits in WOW investiert hätte, würde ich auch zu LOTRO wechseln. Viel schönere Grafik, besseres Gameplay, sehr nette Community...eigentlich ist alles besser als bei WOW/Age of Conan. Wenn du "wechselfreudig" bist, dann kann ich LOTRO nur empfehlen. VOr allem jetzt, da das Addon ins Haus steht


----------



## patrick02 (3. Oktober 2008)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüßt,
> ich spiele sehr aktiv WoW und es nervt mich das so viele kinder zocken und Flamen.
> Meine frage ist ob es bei lotro anders ist oder genauso?
> VllT steig ich um
> ...



Nicht alle Kiddys sind flamer O.o 

und nur deshalb zu wechseln were schon komisch! 

Aber WAR ist echt momentan das beste Game


----------



## Lurgg (3. Oktober 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Kiddys sind flamer O.o
> 
> und nur deshalb zu wechseln were schon komisch!




aber die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch gibt es auch erwachsene flamer, soviel sei gesagt..

komisch find ich das überhaupt nicht, mir gehen die leute auch aufn zeiger und deshalb hab ich früher auch gewechselt, es wird auch sicherlich noch andere gründe geben (zb das WoW zu langweilig wird) aber das ist denk ich mal einer der hauptgründe für ihn/sie.



patrick02 schrieb:


> Aber WAR ist echt momentan das beste Game



hm da kann ich dir nich so ganz zustimmen, WAR is schon gut gemacht, aber im moment fehlt noch viel was versprochen wurde und die balance zwischen ordnung und zerstörung is momentan echt zum kotzen

und es ist auch nicht das beste game weil irgendwann pve content verlangt wird, die ganze zeit lang nur zu pvp'n hält glaube ich niemand aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also warten wir ab was geschieht und lassen uns von GOA's support überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Oktober 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Aber WAR ist echt momentan das beste Game



Argumente, Argumente, Argumente.
(This was a demand)




> und es ist auch nicht das beste game weil irgendwann pve content verlangt wird, die ganze zeit lang nur zu pvp'n hält glaube ich niemand aus victory.gif



Bis auf die ganzen CS und Team Fortress 2-Spieler.


----------



## MoneyGhost (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, ich wechsel doch..HDRO hat die 30 Tage richtig Spaß gemacht. WOW nervt -.-


----------



## Nicefight (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel zur Zeit noch WoW (nun seit knapp 3 Jahren) und hab auch das Addon vorbestellt. 

Allerdings habe ich 7 Tage HDRO getestet und bin da auch hängengeblieben. Allerdings ist beides nicht zu vergleichen finde ich. Kann nur empfehlen spiel mal zum Test und schau ob es dir gefällt.

Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir bei HDRO sehr gut.


----------



## Parat (5. Oktober 2008)

Spielt alle noch schön das neue WOW-Addon durch. Danach werdet Ihr nur stärker merken, dass die Luft raus ist. Man kann sich auch an vielem Gutem überfressen sozusagen. :-)


----------



## sgtcookie (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe WOW 2 Jahre gespielt und dachte mal ich probiere HdRO aus und Zack war ich im Bann von Frodo und Co
Ich kann es nur Empfehlen


----------



## Maxell10 (5. Oktober 2008)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüßt,
> ich spiele sehr aktiv WoW und es nervt mich das so viele kinder zocken und Flamen.
> Meine frage ist ob es bei lotro anders ist oder genauso?
> VllT steig ich um
> ...



Spiele einfach was dir Spaß macht WoW oder Hdr Online, Kiddys einfach auf Ignore machen dann hast du deine ruhe


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (5. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> WAR IS LOOSING



Die zwei "o"s sind Absicht, oder? Weil dann spar ich mir den Rechtschreibkommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Oktober 2008)

Numrin schrieb:


> Die zwei "o"s sind Absicht, oder? Weil dann spar ich mir den Rechtschreibkommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar. WAR wird locker.
bzw. WAR wird schlaff,
bzw. WAR wird freilaufend


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Numrin schrieb:


> Die zwei "o"s sind Absicht, oder? Weil dann spar ich mir den Rechtschreibkommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


häätee maan sicch den nix fon hauß an sparn kännen da reschtschreibflämes in jedem fahl unöttiger natur san?


----------



## Pusillin (5. Oktober 2008)

1. dich nervt dass zu viele kiddies zocken... was hast du dagegen???
    "                                             flamen... ticket oder ignore!


----------



## Vetaro (5. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> 1. dich nervt dass zu viele kiddies zocken... was hast du dagegen???
> "                                             flamen... ticket oder ignore!



Was man dagegen haben kann ist doch wohl klar. Und die noch bessere Lösung: Einfach ein spiel spielen, wo es kaum so typen (wie dich) gibt!


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (5. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele aktiv wow seit 2 jahren und habe vor kurzen den schritt gewagt lotro anzutesten.....und ich kann dir nur raten wenn überhaupt die demo auszuprobieren....ich war von lotro mehr als enttäuscht und es ist lange kein vergleich zu wow...aber dies ist nur meine meinung...letztenendes ist es wohl geschmackssache und jeder hat seine individuelle meinung darzu....also probeversion ziehen und ausprobieren =)


----------



## Valinar (5. Oktober 2008)

blackfanic schrieb:


> ich spiele aktiv wow seit 2 jahren und habe vor kurzen den schritt gewagt lotro anzutesten.....und ich kann dir nur raten wenn überhaupt die demo auszuprobieren....ich war von lotro mehr als enttäuscht und es ist lange kein vergleich zu wow...aber dies ist nur meine meinung...letztenendes ist es wohl geschmackssache und jeder hat seine individuelle meinung darzu....also probeversion ziehen und ausprobieren =)



Wäre schön zu sagen was denn so schlecht an HdRO war?
Ansonsten werden das alle nur als WoW-Fanboy gequatsche abtun.


----------



## Parat (5. Oktober 2008)

Achwas .. man kann und darf das differenziert sehen. Es ist vollkommen okay, wenn es dem durchschnittlichen WOW-Zielgruppenmitglied zu lahm zB ist.

Das ist doch auch Teil des Kalküls.


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> häätee maan sicch den nix fon hauß an sparn kännen da reschtschreibflämes in jedem fahl unöttiger natur san?



Uh, der war gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollte ihn doch nur auf richtiges Englisch hinweisen.
Jetzt wird man schon für Hilfestellung verarscht... arme Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Oktober 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Wäre schön zu sagen was denn so schlecht an HdRO war?




Komm, ich versuch's mal mit 'ner _prediction_:

- keine epixXx
- kein hüpfpatschBÄM!-PvP
- keine Bling-Bling-pimp-my-Zhevra-Mounts
- keine BGs
- keine Addons
- zu viel zu lesen
- benötigt selbstständiges Denkvermögen um Quests zu lösen
- läuft nicht auf Steinzeitrechner

am I doin' it rite?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (5. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> am I doin' it rite?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast den klasiker "stundenlang bücher runterladen ist doof denn ich hab nur ISDN" vergessen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Oktober 2008)

oh snap! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein dass,  in einem Thema was WoW im Titel hat jeder seinen Senf ablassen muss?


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass,  in einem Thema was WoW im Titel hat jeder seinen Senf ablassen muss?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dank dir sind wir nun fast vollzählich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:
			
		

> - benötigt selbstständiges Denkvermögen um Quests zu lösen



Nicht wirklich. Wer es schafft in WoW Addons  zu installieren (ohne Addons ist das Questsytem auch nicht "hilfreicher" als in HDRO), der schafft es auch mal "Der Widerstand" zu besuchen...

Ansonsten hast du wohl recht, auch wenn deine gesamte Liste mit ihrer Ausdrucksweise ein sehr abschätziges Denken über WoW-Spieler vermittelt, welche HDRO testen und diese deine Punkte (berechtigterweise - die Spiele sind nun einmal anders) vermissen.

Beispiel

WoW aus der Sicht des HDRO-Fans:

- alle habn epixx und reibens mir ständig unter die Nasn
- bah addons unfaire vorteile! Ale gwinnen nur weil addons
- boah kampsystem so schell kann so viel dlrücken HDRO slow motion viel besser!
- mimi bin casual und doch krieg ich kein T6 und kan net mit my freund in da sunnwell gehn
- mein gilde zwingt mir "Dämätsch Meter" zu installieren und wirft Leute (NICHT MICH NICHT MICH) aus raid weil sie zu kack spieln
- schaiß comic grafix so schiach nur wegen lowbob rechna

You get the idea?


----------



## Bartholom (8. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> You get the idea?



und wo war da jetzt der überzogene satire-teil?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (8. Oktober 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> und wo war da jetzt der überzogene satire-teil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (8. Oktober 2008)

Au weia. Es ist fürchtbar mit anzusehen wie eine eigentlich reife Community in einen Flamewar verfällt, sobald das Thema "WoW" auf den Tisch kommt.

Beide Spiele haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und was Bedienerfreundlichkeit und taktische Kämpfe + Teamplay angeht, könnte sich Lotro eine größe Scheibe von WoW abschneiden.

Aber muss Lotro das? Nein, weil es eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht, die RPler und die, die oft "Casuals" genannt werden. Während WoW versucht die breite Masse anzusprechen oder WAR eher die PvPler zu sich zieht.


----------



## h3ir (11. Oktober 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Au weia. Es ist fürchtbar mit anzusehen wie eine eigentlich reife Community in einen Flamewar verfällt, sobald das Thema "WoW" auf den Tisch kommt.
> 
> Beide Spiele haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und was Bedienerfreundlichkeit und taktische Kämpfe + Teamplay angeht, könnte sich Lotro eine größe Scheibe von WoW abschneiden.
> 
> Aber muss Lotro das? Nein, weil es eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht, die RPler und die, die oft "Casuals" genannt werden. Während WoW versucht die breite Masse anzusprechen oder WAR eher die PvPler zu sich zieht.



Da hast du recht. Ich selbst bin ein PvE-Fan und will gerne mal alles gesehen haben, allerdings habe ich dafür nicht so die Zeit und auch die Lust pro Woche mehr als 1 Instanz zu gehen. Und in HdRO kann ich mir mit simples Erz-Farmen für eine Stunde schon eine sehr gute Rüstung herstellen lassen ohne auch je in einer Instanz gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Herteitr (11. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass,  in einem Thema was WoW im Titel hat jeder seinen Senf ablassen muss?



Darf ich auch? :/


----------



## vinzilein (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich habe WoW nun 3 Jahre gespielt.
Nach 3 Jahren ist das Spiel für mich zu langweilig geworden.
Ständig Raiden mit Anwesendheitspflicht, wenn nicht da, Minus-DKP, und wofür das ganze? Ein tolles Epic.
Wo bleibt da der Hintergedanke dass das alles nur ein "Spiel" ist.
Deswegen hab ich den Wechsel zu LOTRO gemacht und ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir sehr gut.
Erst eimal genieße ich beim Questen wirklich die tolle Landschaft, was man von WoW nun nicht gerade behaupten kann.... Silithus *hüstel* Krater von Ungoro.
Und es ist egal, ob du nun 10 Std wie damals in WoW oder nur jeden Tag 30min online bist.
Man kann LOTRO viel geschmeidiger spielen ohne das RL so stark einzugrenzen wie WoW.
Natürlich vermisse ich einiges an LOTRO, was mir in WoW besser gefallen hat, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig wie der NICHT Zwang jeden Tag um 19h vollgebufft etc vor irgendeiner bekackten RaidInstanz zu stehen, 4Std da drin rumgammeln um dann am ENde 70 DKP Punkte mehr zu haben um sich dann in 5 Wochen das erste Tx-Teil holen kann - Nein danke.
Solltest du wirklich nur ein Spiel spielen, was man als Spiel bezeichen kann und nicht als Sucht und es einfach genießen, probier LOTRO aus.
Denn du musst dir selbst die Frage stellen: Ist es normal dass ich jeden Tag 10std in einem Spiel namens WoW verbringe?
Ich mein "Nein" und wagte den Wechsel und bin zum Glück sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel.

Mfg, Vinz

PS: Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung, WoW ist ganz klar ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber ich bevorzuge nun LOTRO. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Vetaro (12. Oktober 2008)

vinzilein schrieb:


> PS: Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung, WoW ist ganz klar ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber ich bevorzuge nun LOTRO. Jedem das seine.



Weisst du, das schöne ist, dass ich damit jedes mal wieder kommen kann. Dir ist da gerade ein wenig die sprache entartet.

Des weiteren ist derjenige, den du in deinem beitrag persönlich angesprochen hast, schon lange wieder bei WoW, unter anderem deshalb, weil der thread 1,3 Monate alt ist.

Was bringt leute eigentlich immer dazu, reflexhaft ihre ersteindrücke samt hochgradig wayniger einleitung zu schreiben, sobald so ein vergleichstrhead aufgemacht wird. das geht seit der beta so (zu der zeit aber noch extremer). Die leute sollten doch langsam mal verstanden haben, dass ein kurzzeit-test bei MMOs nicht funktioniert und nichts über sie aussagt.


----------



## zorakh55 (12. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Weisst du, das schöne ist, dass ich damit jedes mal wieder kommen kann. Dir ist da gerade ein wenig die sprache entartet.
> 
> Des weiteren ist derjenige, den du in deinem beitrag persönlich angesprochen hast, schon lange wieder bei WoW, unter anderem deshalb, weil der thread 1,3 Monate alt ist.
> 
> Was bringt leute eigentlich immer dazu, reflexhaft ihre ersteindrücke samt hochgradig wayniger einleitung zu schreiben, sobald so ein vergleichstrhead aufgemacht wird. das geht seit der beta so (zu der zeit aber noch extremer). Die leute sollten doch langsam mal verstanden haben, dass ein kurzzeit-test bei MMOs nicht funktioniert und nichts über sie aussagt.


Ganzen Thread lesen ist praktisch nichtwahr?^^
Nebenbei muss ich mal deine Sig loben. Da weiß man immer, was es gerade interessantes Im Vetaro-Blog gibt^^


----------



## Vetaro (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei passender gelegenheit mach ich ne liste mit allen einträgen, die ich wichtig genug finde.


----------



## vinzilein (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Weisst du, das schöne ist, dass ich damit jedes mal wieder kommen kann. Dir ist da gerade ein wenig die sprache entartet.



Was hat das mit Sprache entartet zu tun, nur weil die dieser Spruch in der Geschichte missbraucht wurde?
Man darf ja gar nix mehr sagen, was auch nur im geringsten Teil auf die deutsche Geschichte zurückführt.

Desweiteren ist es doch scheiß egal, wie alt der Thread ist, den vielleicht kommen ja mal WoW User in das Forum und benutzen eure immer so hoch gelobte Such Funktion und stoßen dann hier drauf und können dann schön lesen was WoW und LOTRO Spieler denken - also einfach mal ...

MfG


----------



## jms08 (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Weisst du, das schöne ist, dass ich damit jedes mal wieder kommen kann. Dir ist da gerade ein wenig die sprache entartet.
> 
> ........



wie lächerlich ist denn das.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. Oktober 2008)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüßt,
> ich spiele sehr aktiv WoW und es nervt mich das so viele kinder zocken und Flamen.
> Meine frage ist ob es bei lotro anders ist oder genauso?
> VllT steig ich um
> ...



Sagt der 16 jährige, einfach toll! xD


----------



## Dragonriver (13. Oktober 2008)

wie ich´s sehe machen hir alle werbung für ihr spiel....
kann nur sagen was hier geschrieben wurde is quatsch hdro is net unterbevölkert oder öde,
pvp naja es macht spass...die einen mögens die anderen net.

und lurgg woher willst du wissen was er für erwartungen an ein spiel hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja kurrbauch nur weil du wow fan bist bedeutet es nicht das ein wechsel ein fehler ist.


P.S  kann nu sagen teste es an und lass dir nicht sagen was du spielen sollst oder nich.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Oktober 2008)

Dragonriver schrieb:


> ach ja kurrbauch nur weil du wow fan bist bedeutet es nicht das ein wechsel ein fehler ist.




Du solltest deine Fähigkeit "lesen" mal gründlich hochskillen (um im entsprechenden Terminus zu bleiben) - denn offensichtlich hast du nicht ansatzweise verstanden was hier Sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. Oktober 2008)

WOW ist klasse und HDRO ist auch nicht schlecht. Das einzige was ich dir entfehlen würde, lade dir erst die Testversion runter. Der Unterschied ist nicht nur Grafisch. Hatte mir vor kurzen HDRO gekauft gehabt und muß leider sagen, da es zwei dinge in disem Game mich enteucht haben. 
1. Die Beschreibung vom Questlog sind nicht immer super, manchmal sogar mißerabel. 
2. Die Gegenstände so wie Waffen, Rüstung, usw sind echt verdamt teuer und das schon von anfang an.
Allso was das betrift, bleib ich lieber bei WOW. Obwohl es auch ein paar dinge in HDRO giebt die ich auch gerne in WOW sehen würde. 
So wie zum Beispiel:
1. Das man sich ein eigenes Haus kaufen, möblieren und einziehen kann.
2. Heiraten kann man zwar auch in WOW, aber man kann nur in HDRO eine Familie gründen.
3. Für WOW giebt es ein AddOn, womit man seinem Char einen Nachnamen geben kann, aber leider nur auf den Rollenspiel Servern. Bei HDRO ist es im Spiel integriert.
4. Man kann bei HDRO sogar einfach sich irgent wo gemütlich hinsetzen/stehen und sich genüßlich eine rauchen.
Das sind nur die vier Aspekte die mir so eingefallen sind.
Werde HDRO wohl nicht mehr spielen. Warte schon gespannt auf Stargate, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird es wohl ein reines Onlinegame werden. Mal schauen wie das so wird.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

vinzilein schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Sprache entartet zu tun, nur weil die dieser Spruch in der Geschichte missbraucht wurde?
> Man darf ja gar nix mehr sagen, was auch nur im geringsten Teil auf die deutsche Geschichte zurückführt.
> 
> Desweiteren ist es doch scheiß egal, wie alt der Thread ist, den vielleicht kommen ja mal WoW User in das Forum und benutzen eure immer so hoch gelobte Such Funktion und stoßen dann hier drauf und können dann schön lesen was WoW und LOTRO Spieler denken - also einfach mal ...



Wie dir aufgefallen sein mag, habe ich dir nicht den mund verboten sondern nur mal darauf hingewiesen, um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit im Umgang mit dem Thema zu bewirken. Und ein "Nur" ist im Zusammenhang mit Genozid immer ne brenzlige formulierung.

Ich habe dir desweiteren auch nicht verboten, hier zu schreiben. Statt dessen wies ich darauf hin, dass du keine Antwort von dem User, den du in deinem Beitrag freudig duztest, erhoffen müsstest.

Wenn man sehr wütend ist, einfach mal vor dem Antwort-schreiben abkühlen.





Garaldir übrigens weisst da auf viele kleinigkeiten hin, die für mich so gaar nicht spielentscheident wären. Und "Rüstungen sind teuer" finde ich sinnlos, weil man seine Ausrüstung bis Level 47 nämlich ohnehin mühelos aus Quests zusammenstellt, während ich die Quest-Unterstellung gerne erstmal mit beweisen unterlegt hätte. Solange behaupte ich das Gegenteil.


----------



## vinzilein (13. Oktober 2008)

jms08 schrieb:


> wie lächerlich ist denn das.



aber hallo!


----------



## Bartholom (13. Oktober 2008)

das mit den rüstungen ist doch vorbildlich gelöst bei HDRO: wer kein geld ausgeben kann/will kommt problemlos mit den sachen aus die er als questbelohnung bekommt da die ausrüstung eine eher untergeordnete rolle spielt, man braucht in keiner quest oder instanz unbedingt diese oder jene rüstung.
und wer geld ausgeben kann/will der kann sich auch teurere sachen kaufen mit denen er dann optimal ausgerüstet ist. und ganz am rande kann man sich je nach beruf auch eine menge nützlicher rüstungen und waffen selbst herstellen.


----------



## vinzilein (13. Oktober 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Sagt der 16 jährige, einfach toll! xD



Und nun? 16 Jahre kann man durchaus schon reifer sein als einige Erwachsene, vorallem in WoW!


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Oktober 2008)

Bloooood, die zanken schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn ihr nicht sofort aufhört, petz ich voll alles...und lasst meine HdrO-Kumpels in Ruh', die sind nämlich nicht so klein   *fuchtelt wild mit den Fäusten rum*



ach ja, wer WoW spielt stinkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Oktober 2008)

Warum kommen in letzter Zeit eigentlich immer häufiger Leute hier her, die einfach nur meckern, dass sie von der "hoch gelobten HdRO-Community" enttäuscht sind und wir ja angeblich genauso flamen, wie die bösen WoW-ler?

Und außerdem meinen wir doch auch immer alles ernst, was wir sagen!

(Diesen Beitrag sollte sich jetzt bitte jeder in jeden hier vorhandenen Thread denken, damit ich nicht überall das gleiche posten muss)

Übrigens habe ich die Leute im Auge, die hier rumstänkern.
Ein bisschen OT: Hab ich überhaupt kein Problem mit.
Ein paar Leute hier wissen nämlich wohl nicht, dass ein bisschen OT nicht gleichbedeutend mit spammen oder flamen ist.

Außerdem: Wer Sarkasmus oder einen kleinen Scherz nicht versteht (oder nicht verstehen will) hat selbst schuld und ist hier falsch, sorry.


(Übrigens darf ich eine eigene Meinung haben, auch wenn ich Moderator bin. Und ich werde auch nicht für diesen "Job" bezahlt, auch wenn einige das denken.)

Puh, das musste alles mal gesagt werden. *g*


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> (Übrigens darf ich eine eigene Meinung haben, auch wenn ich Moderator bin. Und ich werde auch nicht für diesen "Job" bezahlt, auch wenn einige das denken.)
> 
> Puh, das musste alles mal gesagt werden. *g*



Im besten Fall darfste wahrscheinlich mal auf ne Computec-Grillparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Computec stinkt ja auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Grillpartys erst...
Wenn dann mal eine ist, kannst Du uns ja ein Würstchen mitbringen, oder ein leckeres Stück Bauchfleisch?  (uups, sry Knurri)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*spam out*


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde gemobbt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ah wat, mir von beidem etwas; Würstchen und Bauchfleisch. Mmhh.. Fleisch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt ist aber mal gut. *g*
btt plx.


----------

